
Brainfock Open Source project/issue management app code is released - Webkadabra
https://github.com/Brainfock/Brainfock
======
Webkadabra
This is my first HN post as well as first "big" project to release in node js
/ react js.

I have been building Brainfock with PHP/Yii for about 3 years during my free
time. About a year ago I decided that it's fun to make it with Nodejs/ReactJS
and so I did it. Still quite a few features I had in PHP version are missing
from NodeJS/ReactJS version now (like activity streams and file management),
but much more has been added then lost. I'd be happy to answer any questions,
just please keep in mind that I spent a lot of time on this, so don't make me
cry. :)

